# B3200 Purchase Price



## topjudge (Mar 12, 2012)

I live in North Idaho and will be purchasing a B3200 later this spring. The list price at my dealer is $19,400 with FEL. How much off list should I pay? Is there a percentage off list that I should offer? Thank you very much.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Topjudge! I'm in Priest River. Sounds like you'll be dealing with Coeur D alene tractor on Appleway. I've not found them to be the most user friendly. It seems to me that they size you up the moment you walk through the door, especially if you start trying to wheel and deal. The best thing to do is to just start dogging them and they'll let you know whether you're smoking crack or not! Good luck!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here check this out.
http://www.orangetractortalks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1125

That was two years ago I believe. Looks like they were looking at $13,500.00
New, I think they were only $15000.00 without the FEL.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/9/5/5955-kubota-b3200.html

I've read that the JD2720 is pretty much the same machine. I have had a lot of experience with kubota tractors through work and they are a tough old machine. The best thing to do is think about the prices I copied you, and think about who would be the best dealer to deal with, then decide.
good luck.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## topjudge (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you for the information. I live in Coeur d Alene and yes, I will be doing business with CDA Tractor. I'm not much of a "wheeler and dealer" but I do negotiate to get the best deal possible. Unfortunately that's the way the system is set up (just like buying cars). Unlike cars you can't go to a website like Kelly Blue Book and find out the invoice and average purchase price on a model. My request is to know how much off list (percentage) is reasonable to both company and buyer. Thanks again.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

topjudge said:


> Thank you for the information. I live in Coeur d Alene and yes, I will be doing business with CDA Tractor. I'm not much of a "wheeler and dealer" but I do negotiate to get the best deal possible. Unfortunately that's the way the system is set up (just like buying cars). Unlike cars you can't go to a website like Kelly Blue Book and find out the invoice and average purchase price on a model. My request is to know how much off list (percentage) is reasonable to both company and buyer. Thanks again.


WEll, my wife is one heck of a wheeler dealer. Tougher than any guy I ever saw. When she walks on to a lot, she owns the sales guy. Our 990 was $23,000 and she got them down to $19,500. One of the other sales guys said "Looks like she's got you over a barrel Tony" to which he angrily exclamed.... "Hell, I don't even have a barrel!" :lmao: They are very reluctant to deal with her nowadays, especially after she bickered them out of a 7 ft box scraper.....:lmao:


----------



## topjudge (Mar 12, 2012)

tractor beam said:


> WEll, my wife is one heck of a wheeler dealer. Tougher than any guy I ever saw. When she walks on to a lot, she owns the sales guy. Our 990 was $23,000 and she got them down to $19,500. One of the other sales guys said "Looks like she's got you over a barrel Tony" to which he angrily exclamed.... "Hell, I don't even have a barrel!" :lmao: They are very reluctant to deal with her nowadays, especially after she bickered them out of a 7 ft box scraper.....:lmao:


Good job! Can she come down and represent me in negotiations? LOL.

What's a 990? JD?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

topjudge said:


> Good job! Can she come down and represent me in negotiations? LOL.
> 
> What's a 990? JD?


My wife is very ill anymore. She doesn't leave the house very often unfortuneatly. Here's a video of the 990................ [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZtdzFsSVGc[/ame] Never mind the comments!


----------

